# Deep scratches on 5D MKiii- Fix or "Grin & Bear it"?



## daveypoo (Dec 7, 2015)

Just checking in to see if anyone has any recommendations on touching up deep scratches on a 5D MKiii. I have a couple of deep scratches that have exposed the bare magnesium body and I am hoping that someone has had either good luck or bad luck (to avoid) in trying to correct this issue. I don't want to just use a Sharpie or get an after market "skin". I realize that this won't have any effect on my images, but heck, I just want my camera to look better than it does now, I have scratches that are over 1" long by the front mirror housing. I know that there are some flat black paint markers out there, but I am a little hesitate to try that without advice from anyone that has tried it. 
Any thoughts???
Dave-


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 7, 2015)

daveypoo said:


> Just checking ... bare magnesium body ...
> Any thoughts???
> Dave-


Hi Dave!

Luckily we're talking about magnesium alloy. 
Otherwise you'd be in trouble when getting into contact with humitity 

You won't have problems with corrosion with this magnesium alloy in normal environments. 
Salty air might be a little bit more difficult. 
I have the 5D3, too. I only have minor marks on it. 
I'd bare them if I were you and I'd take some really high quality touch-up pen if I was about to hide those marks. 
Otherwise the varnish would go off pretty fast again.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2015)

Black is a surprisingly difficult color to match due to the many textures. I doubt if you will like the result of touchup paint either. Its possible that you can locate a camera repair shop with matching paint. That's your best bet.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 8, 2015)

My 5D3 is still in pretty good cosmetic condition (and excellent operating condition) after ~ 3 years of ownership, but my 5D (classic) has a couple of deep scratches across the top of the pentaprism "dome."

Since your scratches are down to the metal body, I can appreciate your concern, but if you aren't able to have it touched up by a competent repair shop as Mt Spokane Photography suggested, then I would leave it and consider it a "badge of honor." 8)


----------



## scyrene (Dec 8, 2015)

My 5D3 is scratched/rubbed down to the magnesium alloy too, in a few places. I don't mind - I imagine model paint might be the best way to go if it does bother you, but really, a better way is surely to accept it as the patina of a good lifetime's use


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Dave. 
I understand how you feel to a certain extent. We try to look after our gear and despite our best endeavour things happen (I haven't marked my camera [yet]) but I other things I'd sooner not have marked. They can bug you or be badges of honour, I go with the latter. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 8, 2015)

Scratches on your camera show that you REALLY use your camera., so leave them alone.
A bad paint match will only make it look worse.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 8, 2015)

I carry my 5Diiis out in the field for up to a couple of hours a day. In our environment (I live smack in the middle of a desert) there is a myriad of ways that my cameras can get dinged, scratched and rubbed. And, so they have. Both of my bodies look like they've been through a war. They function like new, however, and I've come to accept the marks and scratches as mere barnacles on the ship of life. Don't worry about them, just think of them as proof that you're a photographer!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 8, 2015)

Why no Sharpie? It gives a surprisingly good result, it starts out looking a bit crap but after a few days it tones down and after few weeks of use it blends perfectly. 

I use a Shapie on my 1DS MkIII's and it truthfully blends in really well after a little time.


----------



## nda (Dec 8, 2015)

I repaired a well used 1ds3 with many scratches and marks, after much trial and error what worked best and blended nicely was Tamiya modellers paint semi gloss black(X18) acrylic


----------



## deleteme (Dec 8, 2015)

While scratches may be a badge of honor (one of my 5Dmkiiis has some good ones) I know my resale value has taken a steep hit.
I learned a while ago that the majority of buyers will not even consider a body or lens with significant scratches.


----------



## romanr74 (Dec 8, 2015)

First, what the hack did you do?
Second, use it as is, rough is cool  !


----------



## mvrbnsn (Dec 8, 2015)

It takes a little care but if you mask off the appropriate areas (with painter's tape and paper), you can spray the affected area with something like Rust-oleum Satin Black Paint and Primer in One (spray can).
That is meant for any surface (I use it to touch up my wrought iron patio furniture when it becomes a little rusty for example).

It is available at Home Depot and similar stores. Also automotive spray cans such as Duplicolor that you can get at an auto parts store. It is automotive grade paint and comes in matte or satin finish in enamel or lacquer. The enamel is a little thicker and more durable than lacquer.

The key is to mask carefully so no over spray gets into the interior of the camera and to build paint gradually with several light coats. It sounds scary but is not hard, just make sure to paper everything and that the tape is tight and adhering well. 

I did this on a white EOSM that got a ding in the corner of the metal body. That was a real challenge because it is a very glossy finish and a small camera so I had to be very precise in masking. The resulting finish is very good. I have used it for a year and a half since and it still looks pristine.

I discovered that my daughter's nail polish remover worked to remove any errant paint or if I decided to wipe the area and paint again. In this case I even clear coated the area, but that wouldn't be needed with the black rougher finish of course.

I realize not everyone would want to try this but I have a lot of experience with paint and couldn't stand the scrape on the pristine white camera. Lesson: I'll buy only black matte-finish cameras in the future!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 8, 2015)

*I would go the OTHER WAY! Add MORE scratches!* That way, you'll create a mosaic of scratches and they'll all blend in together. The camera will become an ART PIECE! (Maybe even enlist the assistance of an ART SCHOOL to really do it right!) 

And I agree with most of the other comments too, if you don't want to do the sharpie thing, just let it go and after another year, there will be more scratches or rub spots from normal use that will add even more character.

I carry my cameras on a sling strap where the camera rides to the side off my hip. As a result, there is a smooth rubbed off spot on the side of the cameras in a couple spots where the paint is now gone. I barely notice and when I do, I think about all the use I've enjoyed. It's simply part of owning and using these fine photographic tools. I would be more concerned about a camera that was pristine and crisp which would indicate very little or no use. That's a waste.


----------



## paulc (Dec 8, 2015)

You say scratches like it's a bad thing. A camera is a tool. Scratches are a sign of use and an unused tool is a useless tool.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I would be very wary of using aerosol paints, they have some pretty strong solvents and you don't know where they will get and what negative effects they might have when they get there! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 8, 2015)

Seriously, I wouldn't worry about it. If it was me and I was really irritated by the scratches, I would do two things...

1. Use a lot of sharpie to cover the scratches as much as possible.
2. Use a bit of very fine grit sandpaper, like 1000, 1200, 1500 etc. and use that to "blend" the scratches in and take away the edges that are a bit distracting.

Or, do nothing and just let it all blend in naturally.

Or, sell the camera and buy another one that isn't scratched... until that one gets scratched again anyway.

Rusty


----------



## applecider (Dec 9, 2015)

Not that I'd recommend this but ....

Flex seal the spray rubber coating the guy on tv uses to seal his rowboat. I used this on my 600mm third party foot, the part that is under your fingers when it gets hauled around, and it adds a nice rubbery feel as well as non slip. After application it was sticky for longer than 24 hours so it got touched up with baby powder, been perfect since.

Now I wouldn't go spraying this stuff anywhere near a camera no matter how much tape you used, maybe spray a q tip and quickly transfer it. It blends in on other blacks with wear, and it sounds like that won't be a problem for the op.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 9, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> Scratches on your camera show that you REALLY use your camera., so leave them alone.
> A bad paint match will only make it look worse.



My thought was, "Wow, battle scars on a camera are like tattoos on a real biker."

I'd use liquid electrical tape you can find at Lowe's or Home Depot. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gardner-Bender-4-fl-oz-Liquid-Electrical-Tape-Black-LTB-400/100119178


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 9, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > Scratches on your camera show that you REALLY use your camera., so leave them alone.
> ...



If you're gonna use something like tape, maybe just use actual tape. Like high quality black gaffer tape. I already put that on things BEFORE they get scratched at high wear points on lenses, etc. Works great, comes off great.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 9, 2015)

FWIW, I use a black sharpie to fill in scratches on my mountain bike. That equipment takes way more abuse than the camera and it does the cosmetic job quite well. Personally, unless there is a deep enough injury to compromise the camera's function, I'd leave it alone.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 9, 2015)

JPAZ said:


> FWIW, I use a black sharpie to fill in scratches on my mountain bike. That equipment takes way more abuse than the camera and it does the cosmetic job quite well.


+1 on a black sharpie. Used it to mask scratches more than once (both camera and not).


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 9, 2015)

kaihp said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, I use a black sharpie to fill in scratches on my mountain bike. That equipment takes way more abuse than the camera and it does the cosmetic job quite well.
> ...



+2 Agreed. Mine get the sharpie treatment occasionally. Not perfect, but much better looking than nothing.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 10, 2015)

You know... if you shoot kids much, you could just cover those scratches with cartoon band-aids and make a fun time out of it!


----------



## old-pr-pix (Dec 10, 2015)

What do you think James Nachtway's camera bodies look like? 

Back when the 1Dx had only been out for a few months, my son made arrangements to access the roof of the local MLB stadium to do some ultra wide game day panorama shots. When he got there he saw a second photographer had also been granted access. The guy had a 1DX - which had to be fairly new, but was badly beat-up. My son asked how he liked the 1DX and commented that it looked like it had been through a war already. In short, the response was simply "it's a great camera for what I do, and yes, it has been through a war. I just got back from two months in Afghanistan."


----------

